# rapariga vs. moça (PT)



## Donn

Numa reportagem RTP sobre um programa da União Europeia e Nações Unidas, contra violência de género em Timor-Leste -
"_... o programa apoiou mais de 3.500 mulheres e raparigas em municípios alvo que relataram violência física e sexual e procuraram ajuda legal ..._"  E muito mais de "_mulheres e raparigas_".  Parece ser terminologia oficial.

Sei que se trata aqui do padrão do Portugal em respeito ao sentido de "rapariga", mas ... há algo nesse contexto que pede "rapariga" em vez de "moça", ou são igual?


----------



## Carfer

'_Moça_' não é de uso comum em Portugal para designar mulheres jovens e '_rapariga_' não cá tem nenhuma conotação depreciativa. Significam, evidentemente, a mesma coisa, mas _'moça' _tem hoje um uso quase residual e, parece-me, em contínuo declínio, já que, na minha infância, termos como _'moço_' e '_mocidade_' eram mais comuns, ainda que suplantados, larguíssimamente, por '_rapaz', 'rapariga_' e, num grau menor, por '_juventude_'.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Outro sinónimo bem português seria "malta nova".


----------



## Carfer

CarlitosMS said:


> Outro sinónimo bem português seria "malta nova".


Como a pergunta é sobre '_rapariga/moça_', convém precisar que _'malta nova'_ é, de facto, sinónimo informal de '_gente jovem', 'juventude', 'mocidade_', abrangendo, portanto, ambos os sexos.


----------



## guihenning

Se o texto fosse brasileiro, só conseguiria imaginá-lo como "_mais de 3.500 meninas e mulheres_", porque "mulheres e moças" me soa levemente estranho porque são virtualmente sinônimos se postos assim lado a lado de maneira genérica.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Se o texto fosse brasileiro, só conseguiria imaginá-lo como "_mais de 3.500 meninas e mulheres_", porque "mulheres e moças" me soa levemente estranho porque são virtualmente sinônimos se postos assim lado a lado de maneira genérica.


Para os portugueses soa normal, porque _'rapariga_' costuma designar a mulher nova, regra geral entre a idade púbere e os vinte, vinte e poucos anos. Se se mantiver solteira e sem filhos a designação poderá até estender-se um pouco mais, mas, em qualquer caso, é mais rara acima dos trinta. Para nós a frase significa, portanto, mulheres maduras e mulheres jovens. Claro que as fronteiras temporais que as distinguem não são rígidas e não será de admirar se, por exemplo, perguntar a alguém quantos filhos tem e obtiver como resposta '_tenho um rapaz e duas raparigas_', ainda que possam ser crianças ou já ser adultos, até mesmo entrados em idade.
'_Meninas_' são, entre nós, crianças até à idade púbere, mas também aí as fronteiras são fluidas. Não há muito tempo, ainda se encontravam velhotas solteironas da classe média para cima, que, precisamente por não se terem casado, continuavam a ser chamadas de '_meninas_' em vez de '_senhoras_' (_'a menina Francisca', 'a menina Leocádia' e por aí afora)_


----------



## duduc

No plural, 'meninas' e 'meninos' podem se referir a um determinado grupo de pessoas de qualquer idade no Brasil. Uma senhora, mesmo já idosa, diz que as meninas vieram ontem jogar baralho em casa. A orientadora de pesquisa chama 'os meninos' aos estudantes de pós-graduação ou aos colegas de departamento.


----------



## Carfer

duduc said:


> No plural, 'meninas' e 'meninos' podem se referir a um determinado grupo de pessoas de qualquer idade no Brasil. Uma senhora, mesmo já idosa, diz que as meninas vieram ontem jogar baralho em casa. A orientadora de pesquisa chama 'os meninos' aos estudantes de pós-graduação ou aos colegas de departamento.



Isso também cá pode acontecer. É bastante menos provável, embora possível, em relação aos colegas de departamento.


----------



## guihenning

No Brasil 'moça' equivale ao 'rapariga' português que o Carfer detalha em #6, mas por alguma razão, ainda que me faça sentido e eu compreenda perfeitamente o enunciado, ainda acho _levemente_ estranho 'mulheres e moças'.
Talvez porque embora 'moça' signifique primariamente mulher jovem, geralmente após a primeira menstruação, "_ah, agora ela já é moça!_", o termo ainda pode ser aplicado para mulheres adultas que já estejam relativamente longe da adolescência. Se chego a uma loja, por exemplo, e quero auxílio da vendedora, posso lhe dizer "_moça, eu preciso de ajuda, por favor_". Uma mulher de trinta anos ainda poderá ser chamada de moça…
Para idades até 16, 17 anos, parece haver uma tendência a chamar essas moças de 'meninas' se o foco for a idade tenra e 'moças' se for um termo mais genérico sem muita tônica na idade, mas ainda evitando o termo 'mulher' que designa um indivíduo adulto do gênero (ou sexo?) feminino.
Não sei se @duduc  e outros brasileiros acompanham essa minha leve hesitação ou se estou apenas delirando.


----------



## duduc

Acompanho essa leve hesitação, @guihenning, quanto a 'mulheres e moças', mas não estou seguro da raiz dela. Suspeito que o estranhamento venha de certa redundância que a expressão 'mulheres e moças' carrega a ouvidos brasileiros. Ora:

(i) 'mulher' sugere mulher madura, e
(ii) toda moça é uma mulher madura.

A extensão do conceito de mulher madura exclui as meninas pré-adolescentes e as crianças, mas inclui as moças. Em suma, a expressão 'mulheres e moças' reduz-se a 'mulheres' no português do Brasil. (Plantas e árvores.)

Comentário paralelo: que 'moça' signifique mulher jovem não quer dizer que ela só seja usada com mulheres rigorosamente jovens. Semântica _versus_ pragmática. É comum chamar 'moça', por cortesia, bons modos, ou pura simpatia, a uma mulher acima da marca dos 30 que você propõe — marca, aliás, não muito generosa, diga-se de passagem. O que não dá é chamar 'moça' a uma criança do sexo feminino. No limite, mocinha.


----------



## Carfer

guihenning said:


> Se chego a uma loja, por exemplo, e quero auxílio da vendedora, posso lhe dizer "_moça, eu preciso de ajuda, por favor_". Uma mulher de trinta anos ainda poderá ser chamada de moça…
> Para idades até 16, 17 anos, parece haver uma tendência a chamar essas moças de 'meninas' se o foco for a idade tenra e 'moças' se for um termo mais genérico sem muita tônica na idade, mas ainda evitando o termo 'mulher' que designa um indivíduo adulto do gênero (ou sexo?) feminino.


Há outra precisão que preciso de fazer em relação a Portugal. '_Rapariga_' não é habitualmente uma forma de chamamento, ou seja, em idêntica circunstância não posso dizer '_rapariga, eu preciso de ajuda, por favor'. _Tenho de recorrer a _'menina_' (a ficar claramente fora de moda e que é desadequada se quem atende já estiver longe da juventude  ), a '_minha senhora_' (que pode ser demasiado formal) ou então, faço o que a grande maioria das pessoas faz, pura e simplesmente omito-a, remetendo a formalidade para a terceira pessoa verbal (_'Pode ajudar-me, por favor?', 'Desculpe, preciso de ajuda'_). Quando é usada como  vocativo, é agressiva, ríspida e, em regra, empregada mesmo com essa intenção: '_Olha lá, rapariga, vê mas é se tens juízo!_', '_Sai daqui, rapariga!_'.
Em resumo, '_rapariga_' reporta-se predominantemente a uma categoria de mulheres que é definida pela idade.
Tudo o que disse acima é igualmente válido para '_rapaz_', aliás, não é específico do género feminino.


----------



## Donn

Minucioso!  É também o caso no inglês e talvez toda lingua, que usamos palavras em sentido falso - "girls" por quem todos entendem a não ser "girl".

Se eu entendo bem, no Brasil parece mais ou menos como inglês - ou é "girl" (menina) ou é "woman" (mulher), e uma idade transicional pode ser um ou outro em contexto particular.


----------



## guihenning

duduc said:


> Suspeito que o estranhamento venha de certa redundância que a expressão 'mulheres e moças' carrega a ouvidos brasileiros.


Na mosca!



Carfer said:


> Quando é usada como vocativo, é agressiva, ríspida e, em regra, empregada mesmo com essa intenção: '_Olha lá, rapariga, vê mas é se tens juízo!_', '_Sai daqui, rapariga!_


O mesmo se poderá dizer para 'rapaz' no Brasil. Como vocativo seria melhor usar outra coisa.


----------



## Ari RT

Aqui pelo nordeste do Brasil,
Rapariga = prostituta, como já devemos saber, a julgar pela naturalidade com que passamos por alto a acepção;
Moça (vocativo, substantivo) = mulher jovem. Pode ser qualquer mulher se não desejarmos ou não convier declinar a faixa etária (veja-se o post #9 de guihenning);
Moça (predicativo, adjetivo) = mulher virgem, donzela. Daí que Fulana 'ainda é moça'; Sicrana, essa não casa mais nunca, já não é moça. Em geral tem conotação positiva, exceto para a Beltrana, 'moça velha'. "Donzela" segue o mesmo uso. Na oralidade nunca ouvi, mas na literatura chamar a alguém 'mulher moça' é elogio. Já o homem virgem leva nome sempre depreciativo: donzelo. 
Menina = mulher jovem, pré-púbere. Ressalvas para os casos excepcionais, como o apontado por duduc em #7, o das meninas do baralho. Os Estados Unidos contam com duas seleções de futebol 'soccer'. O time masculino não tem grande projeção mundial, mas o das meninas está sempre entre os 'top 5'.
Mulher (substantivo) = qualquer uma do gênero feminino. "- Mulher!" como vocativo soa extremamente rude, ainda mais do que o quanto aponta Carfer em #11. A não ser em tom de ironia carinhosa no âmbito de um casal;
Mulher (adjetivo / predicativo) = mulher não virgem. A menina que menstrua vira moça, a moça que inicia sua vida sexual vira mulher, se faz mulher ou o Fulano a faz mulher.
Somos uma sociedade machista ou não?

No sul / sudeste,
Rapariga: não se usa, talvez por prevenção diante da acepção setentrional;
Moça: sempre substantivo, com o mesmo uso do outro lado, dificilmente (never say never) adjetivo;
Menina: também mesmo uso do outro lado;
Mulher: quase sempre substantivo, raramente predicativo. Talvez se encontre um octogenário que diga que "aquela menina ali já é mulher". Seria entendido, depois de uns cinco segundos de franzir de sobrancelhas, mas não seria a forma de eleição dos falantes atuais.

Ainda, no extremo sul,
Guria = qualquer mulher, mas mais frequentemente as mais jovens, quando referidas na terceira pessoa. Idem para 'guri'. O guri furou o sinal vermelho; 'mazáh', aquela guria é barbaridaaaaaade de inteligente. Guri, guria também se podem usar para os filhos. Tua guria mais velha ainda há de ser minha nora, deixa eu apresentar a ela o meu guri que você vai ver só. Chamar alguém na segunda pessoa "- Oh guria, vem cá." pode ser interpretado como rude, mas dizer que "deixei o recado com a guria da recepção" (3a p.) é OK. Entre amigos, "- Meu guri, estava com saudades das nossas conversas", na primeira pessoa, é sinal de grande intimidade.


----------



## Donn

OK, neste contexto - violência física e sexual - no nordeste será "mulheres e moças", não é?  Vendo que alguns atos de violência pode passar sem iniciar sua vida sexual de modo qualquer.  (Mas tenho um pequena dúvida, que o sentido depende em verdade em saber se ela seja virgem.  Não é minha sociedade, mas ... em verdade?)


----------



## Ari RT

Não há violência envolvida. A questão é se a mulher iniciou sua vida sexual ou não. 
Já teve sexo? Mulher.
Nunca teve? Moça.


----------



## duduc

Mas, Ari, as pessoas não andam com um crachá ou pulseirinha informando se já fizeram sexo ou não na vida.

E as virtudes das aeromoças não chegam a tanto, vai.


----------



## Donn

A violência refere ao início - 


Donn said:


> "_... o programa apoiou mais de 3.500 mulheres e raparigas em municípios alvo que relataram violência física e sexual e procuraram ajuda legal ..._"



Parece que no nordeste, não seria simplesmente "mulheres" como acho que diria guihenning, porque o averiguação à parte, não se limita às mulheres iniciadas.


----------



## Guigo

Apenas ressalvando/acrescentando que _guri/guria_ usa-se em parte do SE; ao menos no Rio de Janeiro. O carioca Chico Buarque lançou a canção "O meu guri", em 1981 - a letra se desenvolve, em uma temática tipicamente 'fluminense'.


----------



## Alentugano

Já que o pessoal está a descrever o uso regional de moça/moço, posso acrescentar que o uso no sul de Portugal é um pouco diferente do que foi descrito relativamente a outras regiões do país. Moça e moço eram MUITO comuns no Alentejo e Algarve até há 3/4 décadas e, apesar de esse uso estar em declínio nas novas gerações devido ao crescente domínio/infiltração da norma-padrão de Lisboa nos falares/dialetos regionais, essas palavras ainda se usam e ainda são relevantes. A minha sensação é que, aqui há 40/50 anos, moça/moço eram mais usadas/naturais/correntes que propriamente rapaz/rapariga, que soa(va)m talvez um pouco mais formais. Hoje em dia, rapariga e moça são usadas nas mesmas situações, sendo que, numa situação mais formal, a minha sensação é que se opta por rapariga. Quando falamos de alguém da nossa idade/geração, alguém que cresceu connosco ou que frequentou a mesma escola, é normal usarmos moço/moça, independentemente da idade dessa pessoa. Exemplo: "Lembras-te da Paulinha, aqui da nossa rua, que se mudou para Lisboa há uns 20 e tal anos? - Quem, a filha do tio Barnabé? Não sei nada dessa moça há séculos!!"
No entanto, o nosso uso difere daquele do Brasil em, pelo menos, dois casos: 1.) não se usa especificamente (que eu saiba) para designar uma mulher que já entrou na puberdade/período fértil, mas que ainda não se casou.
2.) em geral, não se usam para chamar alguém diretamente (empregadas/os de mesa - garçons/garçonetes, no Brasil - ou atendentes em lojas) pois soa rude/grosseiro. No entanto, no Algarve, moço era tão usado, que foi abreviado, tornando-se "moce" (lê-se móss), e, principalmente, "mó". "Mó" usa-se "a torto e a direito" nesta região e pode-se ouvir especialmente entre pessoas da mesma "classe/estatuto/idade": "Onde é que te meteste, mó? Tenho andado o dia inteiro à tua procura!"


----------



## pfaa09

Aqui onde vivo (noroeste de Portugal) ouço frequentemente os termos moço/a (entre adolescência e idade adulta) e mocinho/a (idade da puberdade) para referir a juventude. A minha sogra é uma dessas pessoas.
Estes termos têm mais a ver com os olhos de quem os aplica do que com a idade das pessoas.

"Ir às meninas", devidamente contextualizado, é o mesmo que dizer: "Ir às prostituas".

Agora uma história que eu vivi e vos posso contar:
Estava eu numa loja de material de desenho, em pleno centro da cidade do Porto, quando 3 brasileiras chamaram o jovem funcionário da loja: "Moço, podia nos ajudar, por favor?".
Aproximei-me e expliquei-lhes que era preferível ocultar o moço, tal como refere Carfer em #11, para chamar alguém em qualquer situação. Seja na confeitaria, no supermercado, etc.
Elas ficaram atrapalhadas e perguntaram-me se tinham ofendido o jovem.
Eu sorri e disse-lhes que estávamos habituados a ouvir o português do Brasil há muitos anos e que não havia quaisquer problemas.
A aplicação dos termos moço/a, rapariga/rapaz; jovem; mulher/homem, etc, tem mais a ver com o que se vê e com a forma de comunicar do que com as idades ou estados civis (casado/a, solteiro/a, viúvo/a, etc).


----------



## Guigo

Voltando ao aniversariante de ontem, o Brasil, pelo que percebi (e já desconfiava), a forma mais comum e neutra é _rapazes e moças_, especialmente em: anúncios, chamadas para cursos/concursos, oferta de vagas, etc.

ESTAMOS CONTRATANDO MOÇAS E RAPAZES EM SOROCABA → Sorocaba Empregos [ VAGAS ]
CONTACT CENTER CONTRA MOÇAS E RAPAZES 40 Vagas Telemarketing
Vagas SINE - 102.3 - Cidade Canção FM - Três de Maio
Inscrições para o concurso de Soldado (2.700 vagas) até 19/04. Comece a estudar com os cursos da ACS! – Associação dos Cabos e Soldados da Polícia Militar do Estado de São Paulo.


----------



## Ari RT

duduc said:


> Mas, Ari, as pessoas não andam com um crachá ou pulseirinha informando se já fizeram sexo ou não na vida.


O critério não é a integridade do hímen que, a se crer na ficção literária e cinematográfica, seria algo passível de verificação em tempos imaginários, mediante um exame que hoje seria reputado como violência impensável.


pfaa09 said:


> Estes termos têm mais a ver com os olhos de quem os aplica do que com a idade das pessoas.


Vou ainda mais além.
Os critérios são o que o ouvinte tende a entender e, em função disso, o que o falante elege como veículo significante. Se o falante se engana acerca da vida sexual da mulher ou se sua percepção é guiada por preconceitos, isso já é assunto da antropologia cultural.
Por aqui pelo nordeste, 'mulheres e moças' causa uma trava na decodificação da mensagem. Um certo percentual, que desconheço e que julgo maior nas capitais, resolverá o aparente pleonasmo como pleonasmo apenas: quem disse isso cometeu uma repetição desnecessária, defeito de estilo. Outro percentual, que julgo tenha peso preponderante no interior, entenderá 'mulheres feitas e mulheres virgens'.
Ainda tem muita gente no mundo, e não só nos rincões mais provincianos, não só no Brasil, que acredita que a mulher deve casar-se virgem, isso ou o escândalo, a excomunhão. A língua não inventa valores, só os representa.


----------



## More od Solzi

E _garota_, hoje em dia, é só de programa?
Acho uma palavra bonita, _garota_.


----------



## Carfer

More od Solzi said:


> E _garota_, hoje em dia, é só de programa?
> Acho uma palavra bonita, _garota_.


Suponho que pergunta pela acepção brasileira. Em Portugal, '_garota_' é uma criança do sexo feminino, sem outras conotações.


----------



## Ari RT

Também no Brasil. Para significar prostituta, é necessário adicionar o 'de programa'.


----------



## Carfer

Ari RT said:


> Também no Brasil. Para significar prostituta, é necessário adicionar o 'de programa'.


Sim, mas o conceito brasileiro de garota parece ser mais amplo do que o português. Para que uma garota possa participar em "programas" tem de ter já uma idade em que, em Portugal, não cabe no conceito de '_garota_', que em regra  tem como limite os doze, treze anos. Refiro-me ao conceito comum, e não a situações anormais de prostituição infantil ou a acepções como o de _'a minha garota'_ no sentido de '_a minha namorada_' e semelhantes.


----------



## Donn

Alentugano said:


> Moça e moço eram MUITO comuns no Alentejo e Algarve até há 3/4 décadas e, apesar de esse uso estar em declínio nas novas gerações devido ao crescente domínio/infiltração da norma-padrão de Lisboa nos falares/dialetos regionais, essas palavras ainda se usam e ainda são relevantes.



Em homenagem a Lisboa - _Lisboa, Menina e Moça_, a canção oficial.


----------



## Ari RT

Carfer said:


> Sim, mas o conceito brasileiro de garota parece ser mais amplo do que o português. Para que uma garota possa participar em "programas" tem de ter já uma idade em que, em Portugal, não cabe no conceito de '_garota_', que em regra  tem como limite os doze, treze anos. Refiro-me ao conceito comum, e não a situações anormais de prostituição infantil ou a acepções como o de _'a minha garota'_ no sentido de '_a minha namorada_' e semelhantes.


É verdade, o nosso limite de idade parece ser mais amplo.


----------



## guihenning

No meu português o uso de 'garota' é bastante limitado. Se se referir a uma criança é meio raro, para essas '_menina_' parece ser de longe mais comum. O diminutivo feminino é mais comum se vier qualificado: '_é uma garotinha muito [da] esperta!_', '_você é uma garotinha muito bonita!_'. Pode vir como vocativo, mas tem uma conotação de provocação, de afronta, de superioridade de quem fala '_quem você pensa que é, garota?!_', '_não viaja, garota!_', '_escuta aqui, ô garota!_'. De forma genérica, pode designar desde uma criança até uma moça, mas como vocativo não tem limites etários.
O masculino é mais comum, sobretudo como vocativo. Pode-se usar para chamar o garçom, o mecânico, qualquer pessoa do sexo masculino sem que haja conotações suplementares; geralmente vem precedido do possessivo 'meu'. '_esse é o meu garoto!', 'fala aí, meu garoto, quanto que vai ficar essa brincadeira aí com o carro?'. _Como o uso é mais generalizado que 'garota', se o falante quiser soar ríspido deve usar 'rapaz' no lugar: '_o que você pensa que tá fazendo, rapaz?_'. Naturalmente que também pode ocorrer como sinônimo de menino: '_tenho um garoto de dez anos_', mas parece que 'menino' seja mais comum. A minha impressão pessoal é a de que 'garota(o)' seja bem mais comum no Rio de Janeiro do que alhures.

_P.S lembrando que eu venho dum lugar onde ainda se usam 'piá' e 'guria' que podem vir a substituir qualquer um dos exemplos acima. Porém, mesmo em Curitiba são termos carregados com um tom de regionalismo e a maioria dos curitibanos preferirá outros exemplos mais neutros, isto é, menos regionais, (menino, menina, garota, garoto, moça, rapaz) numa série de situações._


----------



## Carfer

Donn said:


> Em homenagem a Lisboa - _Lisboa, Menina e Moça_, a canção oficial.


Sim, mas é bom não esquecer que o fado, ou, pelo menos, uma parte substancial dele, está virado para o passado. A Lisboa que descreve já não existe há um século ou mais. Quem é que viu varinas em Lisboa, marujos no bairro de Alfama, fragatas no Tejo (que não sejam para os turistas de hoje), mulheres vestidas de chita? Eu não e já sou velho - e mesmo quando era menino já nada disso havia. A linguagem do fado acompanha esse tropismo, é passadista. E depois, no caso, poema relativamente recente, _'moça_' é um recurso poético. Que outro sinónimo de '_mulher jovem_' lá caberia sem estragar a métrica e a musicalidade do verso?


----------



## Donn

Carfer said:


> Que outro sinónimo de '_mulher jovem_' lá caberia sem estragar a métrica e a musicalidade do verso?



Obrigado, exatamente - e parece no Alentejo e Algarve talvez haja refúgios onde o povo podem recitar essa poesia em língua viva.


----------

